# Lunch on Commercial Jobsite



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Going commercial as of Monday! What do you guys do for lunch? Doing residential I can run to the store if I need to everyday, but going from 1hr down to 30min lunch time there's no way to do that. 

You guys bring a cooler with you everyday? I don't want to carry more than I have to (already have to carry tools), what do you guys recommend? If you don't mind please check out this site and give me some suggestions: http://www.igloo-store.com/index.asp


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey man, congrats on it now being official...I wish you the best of luck and much success.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

30 min. Lunch? Forget it ......... I usually work thru lunch and go home earlier.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Chicagoguy said:


> Hey man, congrats on it now being official...I wish you the best of luck and much success.


Thank you much, it is definitely time for a change. Don't know if I'll love it or hate it, but I'm going to give it a shot.




gatti said:


> 30 min. Lunch? Forget it ......... I usually work thru lunch and go home earlier.


I used to do that but company policy changed and we went from 30min mandatory to 1hr mandatory at a set time. 1hr is a complete waste of time, 30 is plenty.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I usually bring my lunch, but sometimes I've just had it with eating a lunch I've prepared, so I'll work through break, and eat out. I usually work alone anyway, so I can take lunch when I feel like it plus I've worked for this company long enough that if I took a 2 hour lunch they'd know I'd work longer to make up for it. 

Rob


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't do commercial but when I have in the past I always worked straight through just drank an ensure or something like that so I wouldn't be hungry for a few hours


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Gil,

It depends on where you are working.
When I was doing mall stores it was easy to do lunch. The food was CRAP, but it was easy.
Out of the way jobs and big commercial jobs I always brought a lunch and thermos of coffee. Unless of course there was a place to buy near by.

I have a Duluth Trading lunch box and love it. I have the smallest one and it is fine for one man for lunch. If you eat real big get one of the larger ones.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...s_bags2/coolers/92542.aspx?feature=Product_10


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Depends on where I'm working.

If it's in a metro area, there's plenty of places to take lunch.

If I'm out in the sticks wiring a log home, I have a dorm fridge and micro on site.

I haven't "packed a lunch" in years.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the job, glad to hear it and I think you will be pleased with the switch. I know it is hard to carry all this crap but I can't live without it.
I carry the max cold 36 with:

(4) 16oz water

(1) 64oz iced tea

dehyration is a big thing, slows you down. Food is optional.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

most of the time for my lunch i usealy run by near the conveice store and grab something from deli dept or otherwise i bring a small 12 v cooler and leave it in my truck.

and yeah make sure you bring plenty drink along the way on hot summer days i bring two coolers one for food and second one for drinks.

Merci,Marc


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I always pack a lunch - just a little "six pack" size. 1 gallon water jug.

Eating out everyday gets expensive - I eat better and cheaper by packing my own, plus my schedule changes without notice. I might expect to be 100 yards from a restaurant, and end up out in the boonies.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I very rarely go out for lunch or breaks.
Find a quiet spot and claim it.

Decent breakfast at home early or make an egg sandwich and eat it on the way.

Stanley 32oz + the 12oz insulated cup. (Black of course)
1/2 gallon water jug (with plenty of ice in summer).

Banana, yogurt cup, granola bar(s), mini choco bars.
Man size sandwich. (and often some cole slaw)
Unsalted nacho chips.
Igloo pail big enough to hold all that. (with FLAT top, not always a bucket around)

Not everything gets eaten every day, but on longer (10-12hr) days it will.



Welcome to commercial.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> I very rarely go out for lunch or breaks.
> Find a quiet spot and claim it.
> 
> Decent breakfast at home early or make an egg sandwich and eat it on the way.
> ...


 
Ice cold water can give you bad cramps, make you heave and raise your blood pressure if your over heated. Cool to 70F is best. It's a Marine thing.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

a lot of it depends on the temp outside and how much room you have. In warmer temps, I freeze a gallon of kool-aid for beverage. In hot temps I actually take a cooler and 5 or 10 lbs of ice with a bunch of water (bottled) in it. Dehydration can kill you.

I see RK recommending against ice water but it works for me. I also have the ice water from the melting ice for wet towels under the hardhat or around my neck if it is really hot (and outside of course. It would make a real mess inside a finished building)

for food:

if temp requires it, I put one of those ice things in the lunch box to keep things a bit cool. Usually some cheese and crackers, pudding cup, a few other snack items (pickles, olives, whatever you like) and a sandwich or two. I have to eat at lunch or my metabolism slows down so much without it I will be dragging by 1:30 and useless by 2:30. Not hypoglycemic but the body pretty much acts like I am though.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nap said:


> a lot of it depends on the temp outside and how much room you have. In warmer temps, I freeze a gallon of kool-aid for beverage. In hot temps I actually take a cooler and 5 or 10 lbs of ice with a bunch of water (bottled) in it. Dehydration can kill you.
> 
> I see RK recommending against ice water but it works for me. I also have the ice water from the melting ice for wet towels under the hardhat or around my neck if it is really hot (and outside of course. It would make a real mess inside a finished building)


Ever hear of a cooldanna?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

had one but it didn't seem to work to well. I don't get along with heat too well so it takes a lot to make it feel like it is helping. Maybe I'll give one of the hats or the hardhat thing a try.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Ever hear of a cooldanna?


I use two in hot weather. One is always in the cooler. I swap them about every hour or so.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I use two in hot weather. One is always in the cooler. I swap them about every hour or so.


I've been known to stock a few in the cooler. One on the neck and one on each wrist for hotter days.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

As a rule I go thru 4 bottels of Propel (enhanced water) a day from a lunch box. Actually it is a soft sided tackel box with outside pockets and a inside zipper pocket for papers. I like to go for walks at lunch.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

joeyuk said:


> As a rule I go thru 4 bottels of Propel (enhanced water) a day from a lunch box. Actually it is a soft sided tackel box with outside pockets and a inside zipper pocket for papers. I like to go for walks at lunch.


 
Depending on the jobsite walks can be interesting. A stroll along the east river is nice, a stroll through Paterson or Newark can be your last.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

I just did a 1 week shot at the old Macy's building in beautyful downtown Newark. It's 13 floors of telco now. Each day I walked I ran into friends working downtown as well. Now walking at night I would feel better with my buddys with me.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

joeyuk said:


> I just did a 1 week shot at the old Macy's building in beautyful downtown Newark. It's 13 floors of telco now. Each day I walked I ran into friends working downtown as well. Now walking at night I would feel better with my buddys with me.


 
Smith and Wesson or Colt ? Friends of mine as well.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Going commercial as of Monday! What do you guys do for lunch? Doing residential I can run to the store if I need to everyday, but going from 1hr down to 30min lunch time there's no way to do that.
> 
> You guys bring a cooler with you everyday? I don't want to carry more than I have to (already have to carry tools), what do you guys recommend? If you don't mind please check out this site and give me some suggestions: http://www.igloo-store.com/index.asp


 Small cooler, lots of water. rkiller is right, not too cold. the big thing is find a quiet spot.
In my younger days, we would have a small gas grill on the job :thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

ralph said:


> Small cooler, lots of water. rkiller is right, not too cold. the big thing is find a quiet spot.
> In my younger days, we would have a small gas grill on the job :thumbup:


The grill brings back some good memories. Surf, turf, and roasted corn on the cob up on the Wall St. skyline...those were good days.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Ice cold water can give you bad cramps, make you heave and raise your blood pressure if your over heated. Cool to 70F is best. It's a Marine thing.


I learned that working in in the heat of the summer in the Southwest with the Mexicans. Ice water was a big no-no. Like you said, cramps, headache and nausea. I would eat a quick sandwich and a 20 min nap for lunch. Me gusto la siesta! 

Here in ME, my buddy owns a little deli and pizzeria, my wife works there and mostly the food is free. Maybe thats why my pants are getting tight! :whistling2:Basically, I eat out for lunch every day.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Smith and Wesson or Colt ? Friends of mine as well.


I do own a few but have not shot in a while. This is my next purchase. If I do get it I will go out shooting more. 
http://www.barrettrifles.com/rifle_468.aspx


----------



## Thomp (Feb 11, 2008)

I always eat off the "Roach Coach" for morning break (egg burrito), but pack a lunch in a cooler. Most guys will do this. P.S. Don't show up on the job without a good hacksaw. Good Luck Thomp


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Smith and Wesson or Colt ? Friends of mine as well.


gilbequick,

Always used a 'six-pack' sized cooler, sometimes even only a styrofoam one (don't sit on 'em!). Hydration was never a problem in my orbit, so no water toted. Seldom a roach coach or geedunk available.

RK,

Re: Walking with your friends, does NJ issue a Concealed Weapon License?

Got my Florida license several years ago, before Hi Larry gets in office!

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Over the years I did mostly commericial/industrial. I tried it all from packing a lunch to looking for a close by fast food joint. But I always made sure I had plenty of something to drink for all day. Like the Marine said, ice cold is not required or desired, but thirst quenching is. Food got to be optional after a while. See what the other guys do the first few weeks. Congratulations on the move. I'm going the other way now. Resi is more laid back and that is what I like now days.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Lunch? I thought that was what apprentices were for? If you're running low on apprentices stop eating them and just send them out to get some food.


----------



## mr_build (May 2, 2008)

*Lunch Sponsorships*

One idea that works well for companies trying to advertise is to sponsor lunch on construction projects. Everyone wins.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

In the summer, 1 gallon of water a day. Usually put ice in it in the morning and its not boiling by lunch. Sounds like alot but once you start drinking water all the time a gallon goes quick.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

On big commercial projects there will likely be one of my personal favorites, the "maggot wagon" toasted ham and cheese in the morning with ice cold pepsi, and a carne asada burrito and water (68 degrees) for lunch. Or what ever else ya just mix it up.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

joeyuk said:


> I do own a few but have not shot in a while. This is my next purchase. If I do get it I will go out shooting more.
> http://www.barrettrifles.com/rifle_468.aspx


 
If your gonna go Barrett you have to go all the way 
M82A2 .50 and you thought gas was expensive.

If your into M-16A2 types, they're fun for plinking but I was spoiled with the H&K 91 & 93 (MP5 is a favorite) as well as the Galil .30
and my old M40A3. I'm partial to 7.62 nato and larger. 

After things get a little more mellow maybe we can hit the range together before the year is out.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> gilbequick,
> 
> Always used a 'six-pack' sized cooler, sometimes even only a styrofoam one (don't sit on 'em!). Hydration was never a problem in my orbit, so no water toted. Seldom a roach coach or geedunk available.
> 
> ...


 
They have a CCP but it is very hard to et since 9/11. If I was gonna go out walking in some places I would be heavy. Better judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mackie said:


> Lunch? I thought that was what apprentices were for? If you're running low on apprentices stop eating them and just send them out to get some food.


Human ribs are so much better than pork.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Human ribs are so much better than pork.


I wonder if they're Kosher?

:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mackie said:


> I wonder if they're Kosher?
> 
> :thumbsup:


 
Nope, you know how much you'd have to pay a rabbi to kill a person for food?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Gil the company that you work for gives you 45 min for lunch alot of the foremans won't tell you that because they are trying to get a bonus off of the job.


----------



## Shifty (Sep 29, 2008)

i work industrial, not commercial -- but lunch is lunch imo.

i carry something very similar to this -
http://www.igloocoolers.com/products/Fullsize/IglooClassics/275/

its big, but it holds a few bottles of water, a few gatorades, and all the food and snacks i could ever want. I also throw in random things i might need, BC powder, salt & pepper shakers, plastic utensils, etc. etc. not too heavy either -- although we dont carry our tools in.


i like to eat. big.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

I pack my lunch. Lots of time I work in the boonies. I use those blue ice thinges (makes it heavy but worth it)and it keeps my stuff cold even during the hottest days. Good luck on your venture!!!


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*lunch kitchen*

Well i only drink a gallon of ice tea and smoke i dont eat at lunch its just too hot in florida ,but its a special time and the crew gets to talk about football and its joke time or we have fun with the new app/ helper ,ya know screwing down his lunch bucket to the floor stuff like that, but our crew has a microwave and a small refrigerator , in a old gang box ,we also have a homemade wooden hot box with 20 total 60 watt bulbs inside it . the guys put sandwiches or hot plate stuff in it, keeps lunches warm so they dont fight over the microwave at noon time ,and most of the pipefitters/ welders eat with us because we got the kitchen and electricians rule!!!! we also sell cokes/ pepsi drinks for the other trades out of our main electric room . best to ya hope ya have fun with your new job .


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Keeping cool!!!!!*



randomkiller said:


> Ever hear of a cooldanna?


 
This is what I have used over the years. Fill 'em up with ice and water and find some shade for them:

http://www.orbitirrigation.com/products/Personal/04/01/01/5/

They work great:thumbsup: Now combine that with this, and you have a GREAT team, one hard to beat!!!!!

http://www.labsafety.com/store/Safe...Hat_Accessories/60127/151792/?isredirect=true

Stay cool, stay hydrated,....STAY ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Going commercial as of Monday! What do you guys do for lunch? Doing residential I can run to the store if I need to everyday, but going from 1hr down to 30min lunch time there's no way to do that.


The last big commercial job I took a small cooler for pop & sandwiches. I also took a lot of water. When I got bored with the sandwiches I'd take an electric pot to warm up a big pot of soup to share with the hombres. They liked to make tacos on an electric hot plate (no pan needed) which they shared with me. Later we got a microwave. If I had room I'd put a microwave in the van.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

We are working for a company that is "investor in people" accredited-by this they are quite reasonable about lunch break. Whatever you choose, it's important to stop for at least 30 mins and relax. as we are local we have lunch delivered by family-nothing extravagant just jacket potato or sausage and chips.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bunch of liars in this thread. 

Nobody wants to fess up to being one of the 2 or 3 guys that always go out back and smoke weed over lunch. :huh:


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Bunch of liars in this thread.
> 
> Nobody wants to fess up to being one of the 2 or 3 guys that always go out back and smoke weed over lunch. :huh:


Hmmm...there's a good combo; pot and electricity.


That gives a whole new meaning to being fried! :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Bunch of liars in this thread.
> 
> Nobody wants to fess up to being one of the 2 or 3 guys that always go out back and smoke weed over lunch. :huh:


are you one of them? Because I damn sure don't do that ****.:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> are you one of them? Because I damn sure don't do that ****.:no:


You take me too seriously. 

It just seems to me that any job of notable size, there's always a couple tradesmen of some sort or another finding a hiding spot every lunch break to smoke something or other illegal.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> You take me too seriously.
> 
> It just seems to me that any job of notable size, there's always a couple tradesmen of some sort or another finding a hiding spot every lunch break to smoke something or other illegal.


I used to work for a company where the owner wouldn't drug test or do anything about those that where smoking pot needless to say that still CHAPS my ass and I don't work there any more.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*drugs on jobs*

Well after the military iam clean , the wife a kids will change that part of life . but lets be honest .block masons drink at lunch ya see the cans by there trucks , painters/drywallers are hardcore alcoholics they have bottles and cans there in portapots floaten , and iron workers ya can smell it on them and there to say the least group that needs to be gettin high , what iam always worried about is the tower crane operator whats does he do at lunch hes up 350 foot in the air all day a haulin steel above us ? and when i smoke its just tobbaco .take care best to ya


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Bunch of liars in this thread.
> 
> Nobody wants to fess up to being one of the 2 or 3 guys that always go out back and smoke weed over lunch. :huh:


I love it how Marc's posts can come out of nowhere and make everyone that doesnt know him :blink::blink::blink:

And I do agree with him... There is always someone on the site that smells of hooch or spleef.

~Matt


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well we better agree with him hes the moderator got to get those brownie points in when you get a chance , i wonder if the osha inspectors can site you if they find a beer can ? Got a story during a electrical inspection we had a 1000kva 480 /120208 transformer after the room was painted no one else was in that electrical room so we took him into the room for a look and all the covers of panels and transformers where off were ready! so he looks behind the BIG transformer to see 6 inches of clear space for air. Ya know what he found a 6 pack of empty cans , He smiles and says job looks good but get those beer cans out and ill sign it off .We were all  but we passed .best to ya take care


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If you had to paint all day long wouldn't you want to be drunk?


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I was on a shutdown once with @ 1200 guys, and there were bottles, roaches, and even an empty syringe or 2 in the porta-potties. Eeechh!

A local lumber mill has a workforce of @ 75 or so, and I'll bet 65% of them get high, and over half of them do it at work. I used to work for the mill, and contract for them now, and nothing frustrates me more than getting called in right after lunch or break time because some moron has broken his machine stoned out of his head! Although it bothers me less at 75 dollars an hour than it did at 23.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

i look at a reasonable time to have a meal break and take catch a few breaths as a human being entitlement. i've been on a 2 hr lunch and a customer commented. I said i take care of my guys and myself. If my guys are happy, the job is done correctly and better than the home depot day laborers other GCs hire.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

2 hours ffs thats a good part of the day gone, get the job done and go, that said we got stuck 8am to 12am with a problem machine recently.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I 've spent the last year with a very large,very safety oriented contractor,after having spent the previous 10 + with a small contractor.The changes that have taken place in that span-(for the better) in regards to safety were dramatic.Much of it driven by insurance and legal concerns,nevertheless improves everyones conditions on the job.
I was a 5 or 6 times per day "toker" in my youth in the 70's.Today,if you were my tool buddy or apprentice,I'd probably give you one friendly pep talk if I suspected you.Then I'd remove you.If you're not all there,you can go endanger someone else.Really,that behavior,though it does happen in isolated incidents,is rare,as most jobs and contractors in my area(SF Bay) require a drug free certification.Beside that,we're professionals,and I want to be recognized as one.This isn't just my next job,it's my profession.
On a lighter note,recently,a Rastafarian,with his mile high dredlocks,-you,know,the whole nine yards- was terminated from the job a few days after I had arrived.Seems he passed out some special brownies to some of his coworkers,unbeknownst to them.It had its'effect,even scaring some who had never partaken of the herb and didn't understand what was happening to them.In the 70's.I'd probably laughed my ass off,maybe even been the one passing those brownis out-today,I'd fire his ass.I don't want to work with or around unsafe,childish,or unfocused people,for whom this trade is just another job.
Anyway,I'm off tomorrow for a few weeks of orientation,then on to Iraq for a year.I'm guessing there won't be any of that **** going on over there.They'd ship you back home in a heartbeat.Steve.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

P.S.-Do you walk or carry your lunch to school?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Order take-out from a place that delivers!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Several ways.

Roach Coach

Bring Lunch

Foreman sends apprentice out for all.

If I am on the job I send an apprentice and buy for all, usually several pizzas or chicken or some other food that is easy to satisfy all with. I find this minimizes lost time as all search for food.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

Depends on where I am, when I start the day, what time of year it is, what type of work I am doing.
summer cold cut sangwiches, cold raw veggies, fresh fruit, lots of cold water and juices.

spring and fall, more random, at some of the regular shops I work at I can bring something to heat up use their nuker.

winter I prefer a hot lunch, soups, small tv dinner type meals, or take out. (drive through)

I work by myself so my stomach tells me when lunch time is not the clock, and I take as much as I please when on quoted jobs,( usually half hour to 45 minutes), I however have alot of T&M work so I do 30 minutes so customer does not question it.

I have a little cooler that has a divider one side is an ice pack and drinks , as well as cold cuts for sangwich, the other is for roll for sangwich and fresh fruit.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I pack a lunch into a small cooler box with a blue ice pack and 3 12 oz gator aid size bottles of water and one12 oz gator aid. That way no matter what I encounter that day, I won't go too hungry, and that is enough liquid to make it most of the day if there is no other source around. 

Gilbequick, good for ya. Remember this , the "hot" wire in commercial is mostly "hotter" than residential. If you are working all brand new ground up building your hard hat and fall arrest is about the most important thing till they turn on the juice. If you are working in commercial already built, but remodeling, stay on your toes, and always try to see to it "lock out and tag out" is followed.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

gatti said:


> 30 min. Lunch? Forget it ......... I usually work thru lunch and go home earlier.


Check Your Labor Dept. rules on "breaks & Lunches"


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow this thread is still going .

For anyone that lives in NC: No employer is required to give you a break for any amount of time worked...if you're 16 or older. If you're 14 or 15 a break is required. If the company does have break times if the break is less than 30 minutes the company is required to pay you for them, if it's 30+ minutes it can be deducted for your pay. 

So in NC, the rules are what the employer (or your supervisor) tells you they are unless you have a contractual agreement otherwise.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Contrary to what many feel,skipping meals makes you less productive,not more.This is born out by many studies,and is clear.You need fuel in the a.m. for the first half of the day,and fuel at lunch for the second half of the day.Also,besides being illegal to deny others their break ,(if you work by yourself,who cares?) it's just the right thing to do.Take your childiish
notions of toughness or manliness,and insert them someplace dark.

Now,a contractor only owes you the allotted time for breaks-not your travel time to and from the local fast food joint or convenience store.My experience with many who leave for their lunch/breaks is that they leave a few minutes early,return a few minutes later,and they feel entitled to it.Then again,as a non smoker(actually a former smoker,the very worst kind of nonsmoker) I've always been miffed by the way smokers always find ways to get a little extra time to be in an area where they can grab a quick smoke,as if their habit entitles them to special treatment.Either way,smokers or people who eat out and take extra time not given to others,are less productive,and are really stealing from the boss.Don't get me going.....Steve


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Going commercial as of Monday! What do you guys do for lunch? Doing residential I can run to the store if I need to everyday, but going from 1hr down to 30min lunch time there's no way to do that.
> 
> You guys bring a cooler with you everyday? I don't want to carry more than I have to (already have to carry tools), what do you guys recommend? If you don't mind please check out this site and give me some suggestions: http://www.igloo-store.com/index.asp


On my app. I stated that I wanted one hour for lunch. I also stated that I wanted to work from 12 noon til 1 PM. Now my lunch problem is sloved. 

Oh and by the way I also stated I wanted full benifits as well as a 40 hour pay check. They said they would be in touch. :laughing:


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Contrary to what many feel,skipping meals makes you less productive,not more.This is born out by many studies,and is clear.You need fuel in the a.m. for the first half of the day,and fuel at lunch for the second half of the day.Also,besides being illegal to deny others their break ,(if you work by yourself,who cares?) it's just the right thing to do.Take your childiish
> notions of toughness or manliness,and insert them someplace dark.


Hi Jack, how you been? Oh, excuse me, for a minute I thought you were my ex boss. :laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Human ribs are so much better than pork.


Sit, Boy. You're getting scary.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

jwelectric said:


> On my app. I stated that I wanted one hour for lunch. I also stated that I wanted to work from 12 noon til 1 PM. Now my lunch problem is sloved.
> 
> Oh and by the way I also stated I wanted full benifits as well as a 40 hour pay check. They said they would be in touch. :laughing:


Gillbequick, I didn't know you applied here before going union:jester:


----------



## Megawatts (Jan 12, 2009)

In PA, the employer is required to give you a paid 20 min mourning break, or break it into 2 - 10 min breaks: 1 in the am and the other in the pm, and a lunch break 30 min unpaid; 7-3:30.


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> Gillbequick, I didn't know you applied here before going union:jester:


What do you think about our goverment giving about 700 million of our tax dollars to the auto union?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know, I wasn't aware of that madness. However, it is madness to treat people (labor) the way they did years ago. If a person does not have any work ethnics deal with them. As an employer have an employee handbook with the companies rules and regulations-NOT GUIDELINES-to hide behind at a moment of instant I'm pissed off for the employee to sign for and abide by as well as the employer. A tradesman with work ethnics will always step up at the time of need for the contractor they work for when the employer is fair too them. That means working through breaks, lunch whatever to keep things safe and functional.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

in the uk joining a union is the same as pissing your cash away, I could n't and would not take the crap and insecurity of being employed. Maybe We work harder, but the reward is bigger


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Also,besides being illegal to deny others their break ,(if you work by yourself,who cares?) it's just the right thing to do.
> 
> Steve


Steve...prove to me that a lunch break ~ or ANY break for that matter ~ is required by law.




*EDIT:*
In honor of my 300th post...







​
Seems pretty fitting for this thread
:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a strict vegatarian so eating out at lunch is nearly impossible, so I pack a snack for break time and a good lunch. It's pretty much the same thing every day: bran cereal and yogurt for breakfast, green tea for the drive in to work, a banana, apple or grapefruit, bran muffin or bagel with peanut butter for break time; and lunch could be beans and rice/spaghetti, sandwich and crackers or vegan leftovers from the previous night's dinner, and always a gallon of water.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess every state is different in how they treat lunch breaks. In PA, the employer is not required to give a lunch break, but if they require you to take one you must. Here's a little more off my state's website (PA):



> What is the Law Regarding Breaks and Meal Periods?
> 
> Pennsylvania employers are required to provide break periods of at least 30 minutes for minors ages 14 through 17 who work five or more consecutive hours. Employers are not required to give breaks for employees 18 and over. If your employer allows breaks, and they last less than 20 minutes, you must be paid for the break. If your employer allows meal periods, the employer is not required to pay you for your meal period if you do not work during your meal period and it lasts more than 20 minutes.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I guess every state is different in how they treat lunch breaks. In PA, the employer is not required to give a lunch break, but if they require you to take one you must. Here's a little more off my state's website (PA):
> 
> 
> > *Employers are not required to give breaks for employees 18 and over.*


I haven't done the math for all 50 States....but I would surprised if any State has language contrary to the above.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Here in NC employers are not required to give breaks to employees 16 or older.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

jwelectric said:


> What do you think about our goverment giving about 700 million of our tax dollars to the auto union?


I would think you are uninformed and listen to Rush. 
Remember Rush is an entertainer. :jester:He makes it a point to say that often.:thumbsup:


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I would think you are uninformed and listen to Rush.
> Remember Rush is an entertainer. :jester:He makes it a point to say that often.:thumbsup:


No I was listening to those idiots in Washington; you know the ones we elect.

I was also listening to the auto makers and the fact that the auto workers would not back off some of the high dollar salaries and benefits.

So my tax dollars is going to aid in paying their union dues and if what the senator said is true and each employee is paying about 2% of their salary in union dues that means that my tax dollars is going to the union. This I have a problem with and so should every other tax paying American citizen fight against our tax dollars lining the pockets of the unions.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

jwelectric said:


> No I was listening to those idiots in Washington; you know the ones we elect.
> 
> I was also listening to the auto makers and the fact that the auto workers would not back off some of the high dollar salaries and benefits.
> 
> So my tax dollars is going to aid in paying their union dues and if what the senator said is true and each employee is paying about 2% of their salary in union dues that means that my tax dollars is going to the union. This I have a problem with and so should every other tax paying American citizen fight against our tax dollars lining the pockets of the unions.


Not much logic in your post. How far up in the woods do you have to live to only get AM radio stations?

The educated, industrial, producing states have different problems than the huntin' an fishin' states. The security of our country depends on having industrial production capabilities. Its not a union issue! 
Help me with the math. If 100% of the money went directly to each worker, without any GDP contribution, that is, if all of the workers stayed home and produced nothing, what is that 2% dollar amount?
When the 2% "goes to the union" where does it go? Taxable salaries? Taxable services and interest bearing accounts? Or, does it really go directly to Fidel Castro and Hugo Chavez?
Call in and ask ol Rushbo and just do what ever he tells you to do.


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

jrannis said:


> The educated, industrial, producing states have different problems than the huntin' an fishin' states.


 
As to the educated industrial producing states verses the huntin’ and fishin’ states at least us huntin’ and fishin’ folks do know how to live off the land and to threat the land something that those educated states have never learned how to do.
Besides if all then educated folks were so damn smart please explain to the rest of us just how they got into so much financial trouble. 
I can help with that answer if you want me too. It is because of all them union dues they are paying.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

jwelectric said:


> Besides if all then educated folks were so damn smart please explain to the rest of us just how they got into so much financial trouble.
> I can help with that answer if you want me too. It is because of all them union dues they are paying.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*Lunch break*

I love my 1/2 hour lunch break, I can get off my feet, catchup on phone calls, get watered & fruit in me. Usually have a parts list. 
I bring a rubbermaid (USA) 1827 Its sturdy & big enough to sit on, holds everything I need, Don't have to Race anywhere, 
2 servings of fruit. (such as, banana, orange, strawberries, grapes, pear,
2 servings of grain, (such as, trail mix, granola bars,bread, muffin, Doh' nuts)
Sandwich or usually leftovers, yogurt, slim fast when hot out.
4-24oz bottles of water, 2 cool, 2 froze(keeps food cool until ready to drink)
A small watertite container of vitamins, aspirins, meds, band-aids, glasses, Etc, I Usually keep my keys there too


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

shunt trip said:


> I bring a rubbermaid (USA) 1827 Its sturdy & big enough to sit on, holds everything I need....



OMG...that thing sounds like it needs wheels and a motor :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Celtic said:


> OMG...that thing sounds like it needs wheels and a motor :icon_cheesygrin:


That's what I'm talking about, a cooler on wheels!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

jwelectric said:


> As to the educated industrial producing states verses the huntin’ and fishin’ states at least us huntin’ and fishin’ folks do know how to live off the land and to threat the land something that those educated states have never learned how to do.
> Besides if all then educated folks were so damn smart please explain to the rest of us just how they got into so much financial trouble.
> I can help with that answer if you want me too. It is because of all them union dues they are paying.


Maybe it should be "States with the biggest union membership"
Gross Dome







stic Production


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Sit, Boy. You're getting scary.


 
Just joking.:whistling2:


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm from a Blue State. I also know how to hunt, fish, and live off the land. I am also educated well enough to know that is a piss poor way to eke out a living and I would much rather work at a technical,well paying job.


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, those that don't bring lunch must waste tons of money. I'm too much of a penny pincher for that.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah it depends..if we're billing big hourly rates...no prob with longer lunches. Lately I've downed the lunch time to 1 hr paid, everything else is on your own time.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Depends on where I'm working.
> 
> If it's in a metro area, there's plenty of places to take lunch.
> 
> ...


Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> I don't want to carry more than I have to (already have to carry tools)http://www.igloo-store.com/index.asp


You only have to get your tools there the first day, usually you can lock them up on site.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

eddy current said:


> You only have to get your tools there the first day, usually you can lock them up on site.


The companies I have worked for do not allow locking up personal tools in the company boxes, besides you may get reassigned to another site at any time. They has only been a few places where I did not have to haul my tools in and out each day.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Just the opposite for me. Usually take them in first day and they stay until the end of the job. Hopefully if it's done right you have 1 gangbox for the men's tools and another for company tools. I usually pack lunch. Get to eat what I want and saves time and money.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd say you'll have to feel out the job but most places have a gangbox you can toss your personal tools into. First day on a job if I don't know the area I'll toss in some food. Recon the area for food sources(living off the land) and get a feel for how much time you have to get something.

Someone posted something about living off the land(didn't feel like reading it all) but the reality is that you can't live off the land. Think if everyone suddenly didn't have any food. There wouldn't be a living deer or elk anywhere to hunt. Without modern farming techniques we all would starve. If for some reason we do run out of food you better have a serious stash to keep you going as there won't be anything to eat out in the woods.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I pack my lunch and leave my tools at the job site. Water should be provided by your employer.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> I pack my lunch and leave my tools at the job site.


 I do the samething.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I pack my lunch and leave my tools at the job site. Water should be provided by your employer.


None of my men leave tools on site, at 2:00 AM they may need them and if they are locked up and not accessible it does me and my customers NO GOOD.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I ALWAYS took my tools home.

If they were in the job box, locked up at the site, they would still be my responsibility to replace them if they were stolen.

Besides, I may have woke up the next morning and decided to tell the boss to kiss off.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> None of my men leave tools on site, at 2:00 AM they may need them and if they are locked up and not accessible it does me and my customers NO GOOD.


 now brian, we all know you are not in traditional construction work. your vehicles are probably your gang box.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

paul d. said:


> now brian, we all know you are not in traditional construction work. your vehicles are probably your gang box.


My guys end up on jobs for 3 to 4 weeks at a time.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought this thread was about LUNCH.
I like the Roach Coach that comes to the bigger jobs. They always have slutty looking trailor trash girls on the trucks.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> My guys end up on jobs for 3 to 4 weeks at a time.


 like i said you aint " construction " types. :no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

crazymurph said:


> I thought this thread was about LUNCH.
> I like the Roach Coach that comes to the bigger jobs. They always have slutty looking trailor trash girls on the trucks.


 All of the roach coach's here have hispanics running them. It will be cold out and they will be wearing little clothing.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> I thought this thread was about LUNCH.
> I like the Roach Coach that comes to the bigger jobs. They always have slutty looking trailor trash girls on the trucks.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: yet the women bitch, moan, and complain about construction workers.

Everything is fine as long as they are making money off you


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Everything is fine as long as they are making money off you


 Yep.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i bot a diet coke off a roach coach ..... 6-7 years ago. nasty. :no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> i bot a diet coke off a roach coach ..... 6-7 years ago. nasty. :no:


 Check the date on the drink next time.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Check the date on the drink next time.


 wont be a " next time ". :laughing: btw, willie, howzwork in charlotte ? any improvement ?? i can see it getting better in atlanta. well, a little bit.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> wont be a " next time ". :laughing: btw, willie, howzwork in charlotte ? any improvement ?? i can see it getting better in atlanta. well, a little bit.


 Still slow for now. It seems to be picking up just a little, but not fast enough though.:no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Hooter Airlines but no Hooter mobile service? WTF?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Edited for cut paste error


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

paul d. said:


> now brian, we all know you are not in traditional construction work. your vehicles are probably your gang box.


Most of the guys I know, with the exception of union guys and very large shops, are like this, myself included.

What is your definition of "construction work"? 
What about service work? 
What about those of us that do it all?


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Edited for cut paste error


 
WTF:001_huh:
Are you doing your quotes on here also?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Most of the guys I know, with the exception of union guys and very large shops, are like this, myself included.
> 
> What is your definition of "construction work"?
> What about service work?
> What about those of us that do it all?


The last construction job I was on we had about 25 office/break trailers and 400 men. I spent two years on the site. That was not considered a huge job, but was a big one for this neck of the woods. I was on one job that had 2000 construction workers, that was a huge job. They have two jobs over in the neighboring province that have 5000 workers each, those are mega muti-year jobs. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> The last construction job I was on we had about 25 office/break trailers and 400 men. I spent two years on the site. That was not considered a huge job, but was a big one for this neck of the woods. I was on one job that had 2000 construction workers, that was a huge job. They have two jobs over in the neighboring province that have 5000 workers each, those are mega muti-year jobs. :thumbsup:


Refineries, eh?

I just read an article in the New York Times that they are cutting refinery capacity in the USA and idling or mothballing older refineries. So much for that "refinery capacity" crisis they told us about when gas was $4 a gallon.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Refineries, eh?
> 
> I just read an article in the New York Times that they are cutting refinery capacity in the USA and idling or mothballing older refineries. So much for that "refinery capacity" crisis they told us about when gas was $4 a gallon.


One is a Irving refinery in St John, New Brunswick and the other is Point Lepreau, a nuke refuel.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Valero just idled one in New Jersey and Delaware.


----------

